# Horse Halloween Costumes



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

i got sevral sooo sit tight  


* dress your horse up as a angel and u put on a devil costume

* put a orange blanket on him and u wear a basket ball jersey

* wear a swim suit and put a towel on your horse and a wistile on your rains goggles on the horse work good to


* Another costume idea is a knight in shining armour. This is very easy get a stable sheet or blanket, put it on the horse put the saddle over it, get synthetic bridle that matches. Got to a halloween shop and buy a knights costume and get a fake sword.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Great thread! Glad you thought of it.

We have a hunter show coming up too where there is a costume contest. My daughter wants to dress her horse up as a hot dog because he's a chestnut. I'm thinking "How do we do this?????!!!" 

Eeek!! :wink:


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats so cool. Lets see...I have a few ideas.

You could put him in an orange blanket, with something green on his head to make him look like a pumpkin.

You could make him a huge diaper and attatch a binky to his bit and he could be a big baby.

Or do what Beezie madden did and make him a bumblebee.

You could also put a horn on his head and make him a unicorn.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

When i worked at a stable during the summer we had our own costume contest. I had 2 graduation stuff (the cap and gown) I put the gown around the horse's neck and let it drape on her back, and then i put the cap on top of her head and held in it with bobby pins i believe. Then i dressed up the same way. We won that little contest. Everyone said it was a really cute idea.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

^^Thats a really cute idea. If you got pictures you should post them...I bet that was cute


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont have any pictures. I should have taken pictures, but i guess it slipped my mind.


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL. I just remembered, On Ebay (someone posted this) they had the rainbow fluffy boots. You could dress him up as a rainbow dragon or monster of some sort. Glue (or sow) so rainbow sequins on to a rig, get some fluffy rainbow horse boots. Then you wear something else. Like er.. a leprechaun.


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3516


There, the rainbow fluffy boots.


----------



## LukeyD (Sep 25, 2007)

I dressed Luke up as Harry Potter (pipe cleaner glasses, harry potter scarf, painted on lightning bolt, red/gol ribbon in tail) and I was Ginny Weasley (red/gold tie, black pants, cloak, etc.) I held onto a wand while riding too.


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried to find those on ebay for halloween this year, cause we have a party at my barn and everyone dresses up, and we also do pairs classes and we get dressed up for those. But they were no where to be found  ! Does anyone have a direct link to them?


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Great idea! Here are my ideas:

} ~ Hunt around and find some of those reindeer horns with the bells to put on the horse. Get a matching tan blanket to put over him. You could wear a matching suit if you could find it or if you have a sewing whiz in the family.

} ~ You could dress him up as Tom and you be Jerry!

} ~ Paint both you and the horse like zebras. Man, you would stick out!

} ~ Last resort, go Lady Godiva!


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Me and my horse are going to be Raggedy Ann and Andy, He's going to have red yarn in his mane and tail and patches all over him. I'll post pics after halloween


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jumpit- that sounds adorable!!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have the perfect costume!! Ha ha ha..my old barn did this every halloween! It's hilarious
I was a bumble bee and I made the costume out of sheets and bought wings!! below are some pics!
I also put vet wrap over boots on the legs and took a feather boa and wrapped it around a bresast plate, and I took antennas from the dollar store and attached to my helmet and my horse's bridle



















I miss that day! It was amazing! Of course I won the contest! ha ha ha


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

So cute! I can see why you won the contest.


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys. You were talking about costumes so i thought that i would share mine. Here is a picture of me, my pony jeffrey, friend casey, and sister chase!

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l244/Cambria321123/LastGrangeShowof2007season027.jpg


----------

